# [Résolu][xorg]configuration xorg et souris

## zerros

Bonjour,

Je suis débutant sur gentoo, et je galère dans la configuration de xorg. J'ai bien compris que le xorg.conf est déprécié

et on devrai utiliser xorg.conf.d

Le hic, c'est que je ne vois pas comment configurer le clavier, la souris, le screen, etc. Auriez-vous des exemples de configuration

à me donner svp ?

Pour le moment j'ai un fichier xorg.conf avec tout dedans, comme je le faisais sur debian. Mais ma souris ne fonctionne pas.

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Rien ne t'empêche d'avoir un seul gros fichier xorg.conf.

Montre-le nous stp, nous regarderons ensemble ce qui ne va pas.

(Le but de Gentoo n'est pas de donner des solutions toutes faites, mais d'apprendre ensemble  :Wink: )

----------

## zerros

Merci pour la réponse. Voilà mon xorg.conf. J'ai réussi à faire fonctionner ma souris USB sur mon WindowMaker avec evdev.

Par contre impossible de faire fonctionner ma PS/2. Pas de /dev/psaux de créer, alors je pense qu'il doit me manquer quelque

chose dans mon kernel pour la reconnaissance de ma souris PS/2.

J'utilise slim comme gestionnaire de login, et je n'ai pas de souris du tout sur le login. Je ne vois pas bien pourquoi.

Voilà mon fichier :

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen       0 "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "evdev"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "ACI PW201"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 80.0

    VertRefresh     55.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

----------

## Picani

Pas de souris dans SLiM c'est normal, enfin moi j'en ai jamais eu alors que tt marche. Sinon compile X.org avec le support pour HAL et tout devrais marcher nickel. Et pour la souris PS/2 dans le noyau :

```
Device Drivers -->

     Input Device support -->

          Mice -->

```

----------

## zerros

Ca y est mon awesome fonctionne après le passage en desktop.

J'ai recompilé le noyau et la souris psaux marche également.

Il ne me reste plus qu'à chercher comment configurer awesome. merci pour l'aide.

----------

## Picani

T'as le wiki en français ici mais tu as déjà du le trouver. Sinon avant de passer à KDE j'utilisais Fluxbox. Il est pas mal du tt aussi, mais pr ma culture générale, pourrais-tu me dire les avantages que tu trouves à Awesome par rapport aux autres gestionnaires de fenêtres "évolués" ?

Merci

----------

## geekounet

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

